# Software as building tool?



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi,

Any suggestions for drawing software to aid making technical trail features, jumps and pump track that is also inexpensive or easily shared?

I get that save to .pdf or common graphics file is an option but it would be nice to share same original file with other collaborators.

I'm aware of FreeCAD but it offers more than the elemental tasks I need to do.

SourceForge.net: free-cad

Comments on any of these???

Free Mechanical Engineering: CAD Software

This is really just about simple tasks such as draw the perimeter of a site and placement of features within.

Thank you.


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

I work with CAD/BIM daily. I use AutoCAD for all kinds of mtb stuff - maps, site planning, designing skinnies/ramps/berms etc.

First of all limit yourself to a 2D program - no use getting into a more complex program unless you actually think you'll be attempting to do stuff in 3D. 

Like I said, I use AutoCAD, as well as Revit - so I'm not familiar with the free programs listed, but...

Looking at the list in your second link, I see a couple of programs (DraftSight, DoubleCad) that claim to be similar to AutoCAD. In my opinion AutoCAD is an extremely intuitive program to use, and has prompts for what needs input next for most commands. If you can find one that is actually something like AutoCAD you may be better off.

If you do get something like AutoCAD and need some help, feel free to send me a message.

Steve Z


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

swampboy62 said:


> I work with CAD/BIM daily. I use AutoCAD for all kinds of mtb stuff - maps, site planning, designing skinnies/ramps/berms etc.
> 
> First of all limit yourself to a 2D program - no use getting into a more complex program unless you actually think you'll be attempting to do stuff in 3D.
> 
> ...


Thank you. You're right about 2D as all I need.

I'm familiar with AutoCAD but at a few thousand $ plus per seat it's really not something I can expect my land managers and volunteers to acquire.

I've downloaded one open source app I'll give a try.

Thank you again.


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

For TTF : 2D package of your choice, with top/side/front view if required. Virtually any CAD will do, but having a graphic design background, I'm still more efficient with Illustrator/Photoshop.

For pumptrack/bike park : a lot of peoples use Google SketchUp to give a good VISUAL. Dont expect it to give you a technical drawing. Refer to point above for that.

In the open source dept, you'll also find Quantum GIS for mapping needs. Quite impressive!


----------

